# crisis actors



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

In this short video, you'll see proof that actors are used in creating the news that you thought was real&#8230;

Now let's look at actors posing as parents in the Sandy Hook hoax:

Here's what we know now. At least two of the Sandy Hook parents are frauds. Laura and Nick Phelps are really actors Richard and Jennifer Greenberg Sexton. We suspect we will find more evidence of actors posing as parents in the days ahead.









Let's look at their interview on CNN Below: UPDATE: WE WANT YOU TO KNOW THE VIDEO BELOW KEEPS BEING DELETED BY THE GOVERNMENT! YOU HAVE TO ASK YOURSELVES..WHY?






Find that hard to believe? Here's a picture of her on the "crisis actors" website called Stars Color and you can see her here with the name Jennifer Greenberg on the top:















Below is Richard Sexton Greenberg who was posing as Sandy Hook parent Nick Phelps:









reminds me of the movie Wag the Dog


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hehe


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

It is possible that they used actors for interviews but I can tell you with 100% certainty that the event itself was not a hoax. My wife and I know some of the first responders who were on scene. This hoax BS is nonsense and a waste of time.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Nobody cares. Give them media approved infotainment only.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Or is it possible those so desperate to prove a conspiracy found an actor and an actress that looked like the people interviewed? Those who want to believe in phony birth certificates, phony airline crashes, and these horrible shootings do no service to a society that's barly hanging on. And yes I have these folks in my own family that drive me nuts and can never accept a truth they can't agree with.



rjd25 said:


> It is possible that they used actors for interviews but I can tell you with 100% certainty that the event itself was not a hoax. My wife and I know some of the first responders who were on scene. This hoax BS is nonsense and a waste of time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Patsy set up. The last two teen terror suspects. If the feds didn't supply the one guy enough cash to buy the guns he did. And didn't supply the other guy a uzi and explosives. What could either of them done? Creating something that was never really there. IDK about the original though.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I didn't feel like getting in an argument with the OP so I simply conceded the point for the sake of argument. It is really irrelevant anyway. Sandy Hook happened and the focus was put squarely on gun control rather than where it needed to be which is mental health. It gave the progressives the excuse they needed to bring their argument to the front and center of national dialog.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

perhaps the people who want to use events to their benefits have first responder actors trained to react. But who was the child they were representing then? Just curious I'm not trying to say it did or didn't happen. Just sort through the differing opinions and facts. There are rumours and screen shots of a Facebook page dedicated to a students memory being posted a day early. But anyone can go to file save and save a local copy of a web page and edit it and open it in a web browser and take a screen shot. So I don't see that as proof it's so easy to fluff. 

I think maybe something unusual is there but to believe or preach that the event in its entirety is just a complex hoax with hundreds of local law and emergency responders, medical personnel, undertakers, insurance agents and post mortum agencies all in on it seems unlikely. Someone would let the cat out of the bag. Maybe someone did and I missed it but I didn't go looking for it either. 

People aren't supposed to bury their children. And the thought of something like this being the cause is so hard to comprehend. I won't turn a blind eye but I won't create or buy into an excuse that seems just as hard to fathom to shield me from having to process it either. 

If we can't rely on investigators to find the truth then a 3rd party, non biased to cover up nor create conspiracies, needs to be at the heart of the exposure. 

I'm scared for the state of things in the US no doubt. The 2nd amendment is huge and rightfully so, if it were my right to support it I would - and this event brings both sides to bat for their own causes. I just hope it never needs to be exercised. The cost would be terrible. Tonight I pray for my cousins in the US. And pray for the right for all to know the truth. May those that try to hide it or conspire to taint it be given their just dos.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

What about the off duty cop from another city that was caught running from the scene in full camo, He was held in the police car for a while before being let go. Or the death certificate for Adam Lanza that was dated the day before the shooting occurred. Or that the FBI was just a few miles away conducting a drill on what to do when someone goes into a school and starts shooting up children. Im not saying it didnt happen or that it did happen, I wasnt there.. but with that and the crisis actors put in to get people to rally against an inanimate object kind of ticks me off!

Is it coincidence that 99% of the people that commit these shootings are liberals? Believe me when I say I would love them to have the big talk about mental health and not letting the insane people have access to guns... Liberals are nuts and should be banned from ever putting a hand on a firearm... They have the tendency to start shooting people


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> What about the off duty cop from another city that was caught running from the scene in full camo, He was held in the police car for a while before being let go. Or the death certificate for Adam Lanza that was dated the day before the shooting occurred. Or that the FBI was just a few miles away conducting a drill on what to do when someone goes into a school and starts shooting up children. Im not saying it didnt happen or that it did happen, I wasnt there.. but with that and the crisis actors put in to get people to rally against an inanimate object kind of ticks me off!
> 
> Is it coincidence that 99% of the people that commit these shootings are liberals? Believe me when I say I would love them to have the big talk about mental health and not letting the insane people have access to guns... Liberals are nuts and should be banned from ever putting a hand on a firearm... They have the tendency to start shooting people


I wasn't going to respond anymore to this thread but against my better judgement here is my last reply to this.

As far as trained actors as first responders I am pretty sure that my father in law (who was a first responder at the scene) is not a trained actor. Well I suppose he could have hidden it from my wife all her life, but highly unlikely. Also as I have mentioned many times on this site previously my wife is an EMT and here in CT (Newtown is 15 minutes from me) the EMS/Police/Firefighter circles are small. We know some of the crews that responded.

Also of note, Newtown is predominantly a Republican town (most in CT are just the big cities vote dem). Adam Lanza's mother owned the guns that he stole and used and she was most definitely a Republican. Many towns around here like Newtown only have a few officers on duty at any given town and often call neighboring towns for mutual aid when things happen which could be what you are referring to about the cop from another town being detained (I haven't heard of that happening so this is speculation).


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My use of English was terrible there - what I meant by actors as first responders wasn't geared towards medical or LEO first responders but actors that are rushed out to a scene like that quickly to be responding to an event on camera first and act like they are involved in such a way as to help sway public opinion. My apologies. I have the upmost respect for the job first responders to emergencies do. It's not an easy road to travel.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

So because Newtown is predominantly republican, you are saying that because she owned firearms she was a republican? Thats like saying I live in Liberal California so I must be a Democrat.... That makes no sense at all...

As far as the off duty cop from another town... He was seen fleeing the scene dressed in full camo and was chased down by the other cops, tackled and handcuffed. He was then lead to the police car where he was questioned as to why he was dressed in camo and was running from the police... as soon as he told him he was a cop they let him go. It was on the news as it was happening (yes I was watching it) Supposedly there was a 2nd person dressed the same way that got away but a little while later they went with the 1 shooter theory and said that Adam Lanza did all of it himself... when the call came in they were describing 2 to 3 shooters.

My buddy in Washington is a Liberal and owns more firearms then I do, I dont call him a republican because of how many he owns.

I stick by my 99% statement


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> So because Newtown is predominantly republican, you are saying that because she owned firearms she was a republican? Thats like saying I live in Liberal California so I must be a Democrat.... That makes no sense at all...
> 
> As far as the off duty cop from another town... He was seen fleeing the scene dressed in full camo and was chased down by the other cops, tackled and handcuffed. He was then lead to the police car where he was questioned as to why he was dressed in camo and was running from the police... as soon as he told him he was a cop they let him go. It was on the news as it was happening (yes I was watching it) Supposedly there was a 2nd person dressed the same way that got away but a little while later they went with the 1 shooter theory and said that Adam Lanza did all of it himself... when the call came in they were describing 2 to 3 shooters.
> 
> ...


No, actually I was just pointing out that you were wrong. You were basing your assessment that 99% of these types of crimes are committed by liberals on something you pulled out of your ass. I prefer more reliable sources like the Registrar of voters to get my information.

According to the Fairfield County, CT Registrar of Voters, Nancy Lanza, Peter J. Lanza, and Ryan Lanza are registered Republicans.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll put my 2 cents worth on this one. The Newtown shooting absolutely without a doubt happened. I was there after the fact and I would put my hand on any bible that the emotions, anger etc. by the first responders that I met was real. It was a tragic awful depressing attack on our children. I've seen this post before about the actor's, I don't know if they were there and being paid by an entity (I wouldn't put it past a news organization) or whether it was simply a disgusting stunt on their part to get some airtime or do they actually live there and have children at the school and just happen to be actors. I've never seen proof for any of those scenarios. As for the Cop that was stopped, he was going after someone he believed to be in the direction he was going and thought the other officers were following him, he didn't realize they didn't know he was a cop and that is why he didn't stop. rfd25 is absolutely correct that in small towns such as this police from everywhere will respond to assist. The 911 dispatchers will immediately put a call out to the surrounding agencies requesting assistance. "Off Duty" police will stop whatever it is they are doing and respond, Hell if the call had went out to California cops they would've responded to something like this as well if they could get there fast enough. Just ask any officer in Boston how many police jurisdictions showed up for the bombing, it was one of the hardest things to deal with during that crisis. Anyway, there you have it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Blah....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Adam Lanza was a 20 year old male. He was crazy as a shit-house rat and his mother made a huge mistake. This is not to trivialize it but it does go to the fact that mental illness played a role in this and many other "mass killings". Evil? Absolutely Yes. Mentally Ill? Yes. 

Makes no difference if the people claim to be republican or not, most "republicans" that I know are freakin clueless as to what our Founding Father's formed. I know some republicans that want the government to confiscate all handguns and all evil black rifles.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Adam Lanza was a 20 year old male. He was crazy as a shit-house rat and his mother made a huge mistake. This is not to trivialize it but it does go to the fact that mental illness played a role in this and many other "mass killings". Evil? Absolutely Yes. Mentally Ill? Yes.
> 
> Makes no difference if the people claim to be republican or not, most "republicans" that I know are freakin clueless as to what our Founding Father's formed. I know some republicans that want the government to confiscate all handguns and all evil black rifles.


Thank god we have some reasonable people in here! I was scared to come back in here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Thank god we have some reasonable people in here! I was scared to come back in here.


Mishie,

We should probably publish our list of reasonable people (who are on the Forum) for everyone to see.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mishie,
> 
> We should probably publish our list of reasonable people (who are on the Forum) for everyone to see.


You mean besides us?! Slim pickins!! Hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> You mean besides us?! Slim pickins!! Hehe


Good point, the list would probably fit nicely in the Ladies Only section since no one reads anything there.:spank:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

(Ok had to have that one)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> (Ok had to have that one)
> 
> View attachment 9518


I was just going to post the same damn thing! Hilarious? Yes, Ironic? You betcha!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't get it? why does there always have to be a conspiracy of some kind? I mean really, wasn't it bad enough?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I don't get it? why does there always have to be a conspiracy of some kind? I mean really, wasn't it bad enough?


As much as I hate this particular conspiracy, I find conspiracy theories entertaining. I think it's good to have people out there thinking outside of the box and questioning everything. I'll read what they have to say and decide for myself if I think they are wackjobs or not. Every once and a while I'll read one that introduces me to a new way of thinking. =)


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I don't get it? why does there always have to be a conspiracy of some kind? I mean really, wasn't it bad enough?


its horrible that so many lives were lost to implement --Homeland Security, Patriot Act.

People open up your minds.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Murphy said:


> its horrible that so many lives were lost to implement --Homeland Security, Patriot Act.
> 
> People open up your minds.


Sorry, friend. I have to jump off this crazy train. You keep fighting the fight, though.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> No, actually I was just pointing out that you were wrong. You were basing your assessment that 99% of these types of crimes are committed by liberals on something you pulled out of your ass. I prefer more reliable sources like the Registrar of voters to get my information.
> 
> According to the Fairfield County, CT Registrar of Voters, Nancy Lanza, Peter J. Lanza, and Ryan Lanza are registered Republicans.


And again since his family is republican that makes Adam one too in your mind... I dont pull things out of my ass but if pissed off I put things in others


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> And again since his family is republican that makes Adam one too in your mind... I dont pull things out of my ass but if pissed off I put things in others


lol ok dude. Please cite your source for your claim that 99% of mass shootings are perpetrated by liberals, otherwise back away from the keyboard and seek help.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm with you on that mish. I get it, there are a lot of ways of looking at things. My tendency is to look at the cause and effect side of an issue, before unspooling the tin foil and fashioning a hat.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Top pick is a former classmate of Adam Lanza

Bottom pick is sister of Beheaded Journalist James Foley


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I don't doubt that Sandy Hook is real, I don't doubt that things were enhanced for the anti-2nd amendment people. While watching the TV I watched a cop pull and AR out of Lanza's car. Yet they say it was the AR that was used to kill the people in the school. There was only one AR ever mentioned. Later on they said the long gun pulled from the car was a shot gun. Sorry, I have to call that one BS. And no matter how long I look, that video clip has disappeared.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I was watching the same thing and wondering why they were saying that he used an AR when the cop opened the trunk and pulled it out... That was not a shotgun and I have not been able to find the video either..

And as far as quoting sources rjd25... I don't talk to Liberals so I am ignoring you from now on... doing so would just make me just as insane as a liberal


----------

